
Alice in Wonderland and the theft of the public domain - type0
https://drewdevault.com/2020/08/24/Alice-in-Wonderland.html
======
cafard
"Almost everyone I speak to was born well after the film’s release (in fact,
this is true of almost everyone alive today), but they remember it fondly
regardless."

One would need to know what "well after" means. Census.gov says that 16% of
the US population is 65 and over.

------
Mikhail_Edoshin
I think there must be a discussion about a tax on intellectual property.

